
Show HN: LendEDU (YC W16) – A marketplace for student loan refinancing - LendEDU
https://LendEDU.com
======
LendEDU
Hey everyone, one of the LendEDU co-founders here. LendEDU is a marketplace
for student loan refinancing.

Student loans are a $1.2 trillion problem in the U.S. Today, there are more
than 43 million Americans with student loan debt.

We help graduates find the lowest student loan refinancing rates in one place.

We work with all of the leading lenders in the industry including SoFi,
Citizens Bank, LendKey, DRB, U-Fi, CommonBond, and more! Refinancing rates are
as low 2.13%.

No application fees, origination fees, or pre-payment fees.

Our service is free for consumers and does not hurt consumer credit. We are
paid by our lender partners for referrals.

We would love to hear what you guys think! We will be here all day to answer
any questions that you might have about LendEDU or student loan debt!

note: Also, in TC: [http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/09/lendedu-is-making-
student-l...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/09/lendedu-is-making-student-loan-
refinancing-easier/)

